# speedlight barndoors



## Spoe (Mar 5, 2012)

I was looking for speedlight barndoors and came across these from B&H a couple weeks ago SP Studio Systems 4 Leaf Barndoor Set for SP72 SPBARN72 B&H. Relatively inexpensive ($14), easy on/off, and they work very well. I've used them with my SB700s, but I'm pretty sure they'll fit SB-28s, SB800s, SB600s, etc. Not sure about SB900s though..

I'm not affiliated with B&H or the manufacturer, just a heads up if anyone is looking.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow nice, if i knew this would fit the vivitar 285s I'd be all over this product.  My cardboard DIY snoots just don't cut it!


----------



## Spoe (Mar 5, 2012)

gonna be tough... those 285s have that larger piece in front of the head..


----------



## KmH (Mar 5, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> My cardboard DIY snoots just don't cut it!


Did you gaffer tape them?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

KmH said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > My cardboard DIY snoots just don't cut it!
> ...



Yes sir, and I have some stuff fabbed up with velcro too.  It works OK for what it is.

The gaffer tape is priceless for the gels on the my 285s and monolight


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 6, 2012)

Spoe said:


> gonna be tough... those 285s have that larger piece in front of the head..



No way in hell.

There was a Strobist article on these quite a while back. I use the crap out of mine. They're unbeatable for the price. Use 'em on my 580EX II and 430 EX II's.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 6, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...


Care to elaborate on gelling your mono?


----------



## TMDPhotography (Mar 7, 2012)

Go to the craftstore , get black construction paper abs your good to go!!! 

That's what I do!
Make it easy!

Here's my work

http://m.facebook.com/pages/TMD-Pho...8523&refsrc=http://www.google.com/search&_rdr


----------

